# Problems with Game Wardens



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone else have a problem with Game Wardens constantly coming into their hunting leases? We recently captured game wardens on our deer cams that we have setup throughout one of our properties. They have also been tampering with our cameras. This kind of sucks because they could be hunting our land when we are not around. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## collardvalleydeerhunter (Oct 10, 2007)

sad
try the state police and go on up the ladder . keep on calling every one you can till they get the message to stay OUT .
let us no how it go`s


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 10, 2007)

Call the person that would be in charge of them. Better yet it would be better to catch them red handed then turn them in so you can prove it. Never heard of this before though so i dont know if someone would believe you. Good luck.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Oct 10, 2007)

You wouldn't be trying to hunt over bait would you? Also, what makes you think they are hunting on your land?


----------



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going to get around to make some phone calls tomorrow to some law offices in that area. One of the neighbors that live near the lease says they see them coming in all the time. As a matter of fact, the last time I went there, the Game warden was in the day before.... I just find it hard to believe that they would have a reason to be in there that often. I've put a LOT of money into the lease and don't want it ruined by a poaching game warden... that's just wrong and unacceptable.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 10, 2007)

if no corn or baiting is going on...i wouldn't want them stomping through my club when i wasn't there.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

Rebel 3 said:


> You wouldn't be trying to hunt over bait would you? Also, what makes you think they are hunting on your land?




No, I don't hunt over bait, never have, and never will. That's not hunting in my book. My tree stands are no where near any feeders. I am abiding the law on my end. 

Why else would they be coming in and out of the property so often if they weren't hunting? multiple times each week is awful fishy to me.


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 10, 2007)

Why don't you meet with the warden and ask him why he is on the property so often, is there something he is trying to catch you with or what is he looking for, then go from there if it continues.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

Luckybuck said:


> Why don't you meet with the warden and ask him why he is on the property so often, is there something he is trying to catch you with or what is he looking for, then go from there if it continues.



I plan on doing that when I can meet up with him... I'm sure we will run into him on opening weekend.... should be a very interesting conversation.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 10, 2007)

sounds like somebody has reported ya'll to them for baiting or something illegal.  i can't see them poaching off your property.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, we have feeders out, but nothing near being illegal. It's a private lease that just my family has. The owner lives near the lease so he knows nothing illegal is going on with us there.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Oct 10, 2007)

I dont think anyone is stupid enough to hunt on your land in a law enforcement uniform.  They have to be in a uniform, otherwise the neighbor would not know they are game wardens.  Call the local DNR office and ask them.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

I got a picture of the wardens truck, with him and another passenger in it. They got out and messed with our cam. I just don't see why they come in so much.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Oct 10, 2007)

Call their office and see if you can get in contact with them.  I am sure there is a good reason why, and you can probably solve the problem from both sides.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

The lease is in GA.


----------



## MIG (Oct 10, 2007)

tweaked,

If you KNOW he is hunting your property without permission (ie, illegally) and you KNOW for a fact he "tampered" with your cameras, have you filed a formal complaint with supervision?  If not, why?


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 10, 2007)

YOu say you have feeders going on the property... That alone would be enough reaso nfor them to be there constantly.. If they know the feedewrs are there,, they are probably monitoring them


----------



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

How would they know we have feeders on there? No one knows but us, PLUS, he was coming in the property way before we bought the feeders.

The only thing I know for a fact is that he tampered with our game cam. It shows him pulling up, something moving across the lens (possibly an arm), and the door of the camera swung open and starting taking pics of the woods on to the side, then he moved it back. He was messing with it for a total of 6 minutes.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 10, 2007)

what county?


----------



## short stop (Oct 10, 2007)

I gotta agree with J1M ---if you have  feeders  that are active   now  ''it is deer season ''  Thats enuf  for suspicion  of baiting alone  or hunting  near them -----no matter what you post on this board .  
 Btw  --There are wardens who read  these Post   , I know  this  1st hand  .   If they are on your property   odds of them ''hunting it ''  are about the same as  getting struck by lightning  or winnning the lottery .  I bet he is doing his job and no more . They have every right to come and go at will  on any Land in the state .  That would be real stupid of a GW  to drive a state owned truck  on private land and hunt on the clock ---sounds  a bit  crazy dont it . 

 The camera thing  weird   but I would report that . Obviously if he tampered with it he knows his  picture was taken .

 I have many lands I hunt on and have run into Wardens several times  in several counties --yeah in right  smack the middle of nowhere  Ga .


----------



## tweaked (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not going to say what county. I don't want to atract more attention.....

I hope they wouldn't hunt a lease like that. But I know how they operate in FL, and I don't put anything past these wardens.

I just thought it was weird how they would be going in there so much before we even had feeders up. In fact, they were coming in regularly before it was even leased to us (and the land owners don't even hunt the place).


----------



## MIG (Oct 10, 2007)

tweaked said:


> How would they know we have feeders on there? No one knows but us, PLUS, he was coming in the property way before we bought the feeders..



Scouting...  Patrol...  Whatever you wish to call it.  GWs actively look for things which MAY indicate illegal activity - like feeders in the woods during hunting season.  

Why would you put out feeders on a piece of property where you know the GW "was coming...way before you bought the feeders" and not expect a return visit during hunting season?  




tweaked said:


> The only thing I know for a fact is that he tampered with our game cam. It shows him pulling up, something moving across the lens (possibly an arm), and the door of the camera swung open and starting taking pics of the woods on to the side, then he moved it back. He was messing with it for a total of 6 minutes.



Nothing should be tampered with...period.  

BTW, why the accusation of hunting?


----------



## CAL (Oct 11, 2007)

Something isn't quite right here.Wardens check my property many times a year to make sure everything is like it should be.Never had a problem with them around.They check my dove field and many of the hunters.Always professional,courteous,doing their job and always welcome.If it were me,I would address the issue with the officer or officers.


----------



## polaris30144 (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe someone else is sneaking in and they are trying to catch the poachers.. Maybe they got a report of illegal activity and are checking your property....I don't think they would notify anyone if they were checking for illegal activity. That would be like warning the bad guys, hard to catch if you tell them your going to be there. I really don't think they are so stupid as to know their pic is on your cam doing something illegal and they would leave it there or at least not disable it so the evidence would be gone.
 This just sounds fishy since you allude to wardens in Florida as being bad. Accusations that are so out of whack are usually made by people that have had run ins with the law and lost. If I were you, I would call everyone in DNR and tell what you have stated here and see how it turns out. If they are investigating you or someone you hunt with, don't expect a lot of information exchange.
   I may be wrong, but I don't think you have a right to privacy on your trail cams. I believe they can check them to see if there is evidence without a search warrant. I would ask a lawyer....a real one, not someone that just has  an opinion. I just don't believe that Game Wardens would boldly break the law on camera. It isn't like you had stealth security cams set up that they had no knowledge of. Apparently they want you to know they were there.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tweaked,
Why are you accusing the GWs of hunting/poaching?
Sue


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 11, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> I may be wrong, but I don't think you have a right to privacy on your trail cams. I believe they can check them to see if there is evidence without a search warrant. I would ask a lawyer....a real one, not someone that just has  an opinion. I just don't believe that Game Wardens would boldly break the law on camera. It isn't like you had stealth security cams set up that they had no knowledge of. Apparently they want you to know they were there.



Come onto the property to check for illegal baiting or hunting, yes....come onto the property open and check the pictures on your trail camera, NO WAY!

There is NO WAY in the world I'd believe this could be done by a game warden without a warrant. Nor should they be allowed to do so.


----------



## jody7818 (Oct 11, 2007)

This is just my opinion...but, it sounds like the GW wants to get his picture taken by the trail camera.  Maybe he kept coming by the property but keeps missing you guys when your not there.  So he probably wants to make sure your camera is turned on so his picture would be taken.  If he didn't want his picture taken, then he would have definitely stole your camera.

Maybe he's been seeing some poachers come on your property and wants to tell you about it.  It just seems like the GW wants his prescence noticed on purpose.  

Go to the DNR office with the pics and don't leave until you've got an answer to why this is going on.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 11, 2007)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Ga. Game Wardens~~~~~~~doing his job only~~!!*

Hello, I been dealing with the Ga. Game Wardens, for many years. I have the up most respect, for them and they do a real good job, here in Georgia! He has a reason for keeping and eye on this property, and they Do Not have to have a Search Warent, to come on this, or any other property in Ga. Only Probable Cause! They have more power than the local sheriff, or state trooper. Just be sure everyone has on their red vest, no loaded, weapons, inside trucks, shooting near a road, etc. Good Luck!
I could tell you a long story about how they caught me without a trapping permit a few years ago, I didn't even know that I needed a Ga. Trappers Liscense, to catch rabbits, in a box? ?But you do, and they had been watching me, for two years and one day, they caught me with, a rabbit in a box!! Big Deal, I have to pay a fine, got myself a trappers Liscense, and have to put your trappers number on eacy box! I am 69 now, so I don't have to renew my trappers permit each year, but I so have to keep my number on the boxies. I was wrong and they were right, it usually turns out that way. 
Keep Looking Up!
Yours In Sports, 
Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Permit #40059~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 11, 2007)

There may be a lot more going on than you know. If this property wasn't hunted for a while, legally, the local poachers may have been active before you started up. Also if it was an area that wasn't being visited, have you looked around for plots of wacky weed being cultivated by people that thought they had an area to themselves?

You'd better find out what's going on, before you get tangled up in something major.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

MIG said:


> Scouting...  Patrol...  Whatever you wish to call it.  GWs actively look for things which MAY indicate illegal activity - like feeders in the woods during hunting season.
> 
> Why would you put out feeders on a piece of property where you know the GW "was coming...way before you bought the feeders" and not expect a return visit during hunting season?
> 
> ...




First off, feeders are not illegal, at any time durring the year. A feeder does no good until winter time anyway, when there is nothing else for the deer to eat (other than food plots). The purpose of having a feeder is to bring the game to the property. We don't have any treestands near feeders. The limit is 200 yards and out of sight, which ours are more than 200 yards, and out of sight.

We did not know the game warden was coming in there before we set up the feeders until we talked to a guy that lives near the property.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> Maybe someone else is sneaking in and they are trying to catch the poachers.. Maybe they got a report of illegal activity and are checking your property....I don't think they would notify anyone if they were checking for illegal activity. That would be like warning the bad guys, hard to catch if you tell them your going to be there. I really don't think they are so stupid as to know their pic is on your cam doing something illegal and they would leave it there or at least not disable it so the evidence would be gone.
> This just sounds fishy since you allude to wardens in Florida as being bad. Accusations that are so out of whack are usually made by people that have had run ins with the law and lost. If I were you, I would call everyone in DNR and tell what you have stated here and see how it turns out. If they are investigating you or someone you hunt with, don't expect a lot of information exchange.
> I may be wrong, but I don't think you have a right to privacy on your trail cams. I believe they can check them to see if there is evidence without a search warrant. I would ask a lawyer....a real one, not someone that just has  an opinion. I just don't believe that Game Wardens would boldly break the law on camera. It isn't like you had stealth security cams set up that they had no knowledge of. Apparently they want you to know they were there.




You could tell from the pics that they were not meaning to be caught on the cam (or that's how it seems anyway). We have wide angled lenses and caught the front of the truck as it pulled up, then they saw the cam, got out and opened the cam door up and swung it to the side until they were done, then moved it back.

This is our first hunting season on this lease. We have never had run-ins with the law in Ga, nor in FL. The previous hunters only hunted the lease once or twice per year. This is just a private lease with only us on it. Why would a warden be coming in so frequently for 3 hunters when there are WMAs all over GA with tons of people on them?


----------



## jody7818 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd probably just go to the DNR's office before gun season kicks in and question them.  Otherwise, they're going to be messing up your hunting.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

NOYDB said:


> There may be a lot more going on than you know. If this property wasn't hunted for a while, legally, the local poachers may have been active before you started up. Also if it was an area that wasn't being visited, have you looked around for plots of wacky weed being cultivated by people that thought they had an area to themselves?
> 
> You'd better find out what's going on, before you get tangled up in something major.



It's not like that at all. The owner of this property has cattle on it and he lives near there. There are also neighbors, and other family members of the owner that live on, or near the property. They keep a close eye on the property. I also know that no one is growing anything illegal on it.

I will confront the warden when I see him though. I'm sure he will be there opening weekend. I hope he has a good reason to be going in there every week. It would suck to know that someone is ruining the hard work that we've put into the place so far.


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 11, 2007)

tweaked said:


> I'm not going to say what county. I don't want to atract more attention.....
> 
> I hope they wouldn't hunt a lease like that. But I know how they operate in FL, and I don't put anything past these wardens.
> 
> I just thought it was weird how they would be going in there so much before we even had feeders up. In fact, they were coming in regularly before it was even leased to us (and the land owners don't even hunt the place).



Ok now im confused you said the lease is in Ga. but here it sounds like the game wardens or in Fl. and if it is Fl. its legal to have feeders as long as they or year round feeders and have been put in place at least 6 months prior to taking game!


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> Ok now im confused you said the lease is in Ga. but here it sounds like the game wardens or in Fl. and if it is Fl. its legal to have feeders as long as they or year round feeders and have been put in place at least 6 months prior to taking game!



Sorry for the confusion. I am talking about GA. Our lease is in GA. I was referring to the wardens here in FL (which is where I live) because I have experience with them. I don't know how they are in GA.

It's also legal to have a feeder in GA at anytime of the year. You cannot be within 200 yards or within sight of it though. And if you hunt near the feeder, it has to have been empty for a certain length of time.... Anyway, we don't hunt on top of feeders, so that doesn't matter to me in the first place.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 11, 2007)

For him to be there that often, there is definitely something on the property that has caught his eye as being potentially illegal and not just a feeder, unless the feeder is located at a stand site that shows recent hunting activity. Either he has been called by someone about suspicious activity or he's stumbled across something that he considers suspicious.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> For him to be there that often, there is definitely something on the property that has caught his eye as being potentially illegal and not just a feeder, unless the feeder is located at a stand site that shows recent hunting activity. Either he has been called by someone about suspicious activity or he's stumbled across something that he considers suspicious.



We thought this may be the case.... At first, we thought one of two things: A-The warden was hunting on the place, or B-Someone put in a phone call for some reason.

The only thing we have done (before hunting season) was hunt some coyotes on the place, which is legal. I just hope we get this squared away soon so our hunting doesn't get screwed up by having so much traffic on the place.


----------



## jody7818 (Oct 11, 2007)

tweaked said:


> The only thing we have done (before hunting season) was hunt some coyotes on the place, which is legal.



One of the neighbors might have mistakenly heard your gun shots on the coyotes as hunting deer out of season, and they called the DNR.  That's the only logical thing I can come up with.  This actually happened to me not that long ago.  I was sighting my rifle and muzzleloader and one of the neighbors drove up and asked if I was shooting deer.  The DNR wasn't involved though.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 11, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> For him to be there that often, there is definitely something on the property that has caught his eye as being potentially illegal and not just a feeder, unless the feeder is located at a stand site that shows recent hunting activity. Either he has been called by someone about suspicious activity or he's stumbled across something that he considers suspicious.



Ditto -- GW's are in the woods year-round, and probably the most savvy of all...  I don't think you have "caught" a GW poaching (I mean, surely any GW in Georgia has all the land to hunt he/she could possibly have time for, and probably no need to trespass - while in uniform - and knowingly leave evidence of pictures - So, I would bet my paycheck you don't have a poaching GW...)  Seems the way to simplify this may be to contact your DNR office and ask who the GW is in that area.  Contact the GW in a non-confrontational way, and simply ask what may be going on...  I'd deffinately do it sooner rather than later, cause' it sounds like this GW is on to something he thinks is worthy of all this valuable time spent in pursuit...  I'd rather get things straight with the GW and be one of the good guys than risk being on the other side of the law...  But, simple "communication" could clear the whole thing up in short-matter...  Good luck - Would love to hear the outcome as well...


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> One of the neighbors might have mistakenly heard your gun shots on the coyotes as hunting deer out of season, and they called the DNR.  That's the only logical thing I can come up with.  This actually happened to me not that long ago.  I was sighting my rifle and muzzleloader and one of the neighbors drove up and asked if I was shooting deer.  The DNR wasn't involved though.



Yes, that is the only logical reason we could come up with. I sure hope that's it. My brother is suppose to be calling the DNR up there today or tomorrow so we will see what's going on.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 11, 2007)

Get in touch with him and ask him if there is anything you should be aware of in the way of suspicous activity. I hate to say it, but if more than 1 person is hunting the land, there is always a chance that something is going on that you aren't aware of. The more folks hunting the land, the better chance of it.


----------



## hevishot (Oct 11, 2007)

maybe some whacky tobacky ready to be picked and they are just lickin' their chops??


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

Nah, no mary jane up there....


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 11, 2007)

Obviously someone has reported something going on in the area OR the local Sherriff has them looking for something in the woods that they would need a warrant for (and a GW has free range, no warrant).  

SO, to make it really simple for you:  Call you DNR office or drive over there and ask them.  What ar eyou afraid of?  Go talk to them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey...the upside of the Rabbit Sheriff hanging around is the chance of any trespassing has gone waayy down.  I hope my local boy is hanging around my property !


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 11, 2007)

As long as there are active feeders on the property during the season. They are probably going to keep a eye on ya all season. I wouldn't even walk by the feeders with a loaded gun.


----------



## polaris30144 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are their powers:
27-1-20.
(a) In addition to the powers enumerated in Code Sections 27-1-18 and 27-1-19, conservation rangers shall have all the powers previously vested in any other law enforcement officers within the department including, but not limited to, the following:
(1) To enforce all laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife and to boating safety and as otherwise provided;
(2) To execute all warrants and search warrants for the violation of the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to boating safety;
(3) To serve subpoenas issued for the examination, investigation, and trial of all offenses against the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to boating safety;
(4) To arrest without warrant any person found violating any of the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife or to hunting, fishing, or boating;
(5) To seize and take possession of all wildlife or parts thereof taken, caught, killed, captured, possessed, or controlled or which have been shipped or are about to be shipped at any time and in any manner or for any purpose contrary to the laws, rules, and regulations pertaining to wildlife;
(6) To go upon property outside of buildings, posted or otherwise, in the performance of their duties;
(7) To carry firearms while performing duties pertaining to wildlife;
(8) To seize as evidence, without warrant, any device other than a boat, vehicle, or aircraft when they have cause to believe that its possession or use is in violation of any of the provisions of the laws or regulations dealing with wildlife. For the purposes of this Code section, 'device' includes any light, hunting apparatus, or fishing or netting gear or tackle;
(9) To enter and inspect any commercial cold storage warehouse, ice house, locker plant, butcher shop, or other plant or building for the purpose of determining whether wildlife is being kept or stored therein in violation of the wildlife laws or regulations; and
(10) To exercise the full authority of peace officers while in the performance of their duties.
(b) Unless inconsistent with this title, whenever any statute pertaining to an agency whose functions are assigned to the department refers to law enforcement personnel of that agency, that reference applies to conservation rangers.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Oct 11, 2007)

PHIL M said:


> I wouldn't even walk by the feeders with a loaded gun.



Agreed.  Even if you are riding your ATV back to camp I'd make sure I unloaded it if you are going to pass by a feeder full of corn.  Sounds like they are going to be watching your area closely.  I'd definitely go talk to them as soon as possible and find out what is up.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2007)

ga_game_hunter said:


> I'd definitely go talk to them as soon as possible and find out what is up.



I would be making phone calls to WRD to find the particular Warden right now and arranging a meeting ASAP instead of conjecturing here on Woody's.

Like Reverend Tom said, contact him in a non-confrontational manner, arrange a meeting, get to know him and let him get to know you.

I can't speak for all of them, but I know the GW in my county, consider him a friend and as far as I'm concerned, I can't get him on my property enough. I would do anything in the world to help him. He is as fine as they come and deserves to make a lot more money than he is getting paid.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 11, 2007)

Polaris's post makes me want to change my career...


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 11, 2007)

SURVEY SAYS: Contact the DNR.


----------



## Cward (Oct 11, 2007)

Luckybuck said:


> Why don't you meet with the warden and ask him why he is on the property so often, is there something he is trying to catch you with or what is he looking for, then go from there if it continues.



Great advice I must say. If nothing wrong is going on then this sounds like a good way to handle it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd say they're helping local police in looking for wacky weed or something else illegal. To me that opens up another total thread "should game wardens be used by law enforcement to get around search warrant laws and conduct illegal searches"


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Tweeked
Chances are they got wind of the feeders and they are checking to make sure no stands are around them or will be around them.  Chances are, they will be there opening morning to make sure no one has hung a climber up and hunting over the feeders.  Feeders are legal, but if DNR gets wind of them being used, they will be there to check and make sure they are used legally, you can count on it.
DNR does NOT have to have a warrant of any kind in order to go on the property to check.  If there is any suspicion at all, they walk,drive in any time they want and it's legal.  Ya might want to be ready to have your morning hunt upset
by a visit too if the stands have been located.  First, I would call the local DNR office and ask for the ranger that handles your county and have him call you.  Tell whoever answers the phone that you have a poaching problem and DON'T tell them the real reason you want to talk to him until he calls, then as him directly.  He may tell you exactly 
why he is there so often.  I gaurantee he ain't hunting


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 11, 2007)

1.  If I were as concerned as you appear to be about this matter, quit whatever you are doing and set up a meeting with the ranger.
2.  Don't be to sure that they may have found some whacky tobacco, the people that grow go to great ends to hide their activity but have been on two clubs where the stuff was found by accident, and I mean accident.


----------



## BradM (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd be glad they are around. We showed our warden a stand right on our property line and piles of corn and he never came back. He said there wasn't enough evidence. Meriwether county. We had a camper stolen among other things and constant problems with poachers and trespassers. I'd be thanking them for doing their job and keeping an eye on the property. Years ago we had a good warden who kept an eye on our property. We let him turkey hunt it since we were gratefull. He still checked us for violations, no favors. You gotta respect that.


----------



## georgiashooter (Oct 11, 2007)

I just hope we get this squared away soon so our hunting doesn't get screwed up by having so much traffic on the place.[/QUOTE]

Game Warden traffic is different from your/hunter traffic?


----------



## white74horse (Oct 11, 2007)

Try asking them, I know always try to get to know the wardens in my areas, and I hunt in 5 states. They can be your friend or enemy. There is a reason they are on your cameras, in uniform and don't care if you see them.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 11, 2007)

this I know is true When I was living in Mississippi and hunting in Columbus, Miss. on land around the Tenn-Tom Waterway, there was at least one " wildlife officer " and I think two that were caught (FINALLY ) after many complaints/reports --taking "clients" out at night and shooting BIG bucks along the river during all the corp of engineering construction projects for the Tenn.-Tombigbee waterway dams--- my point is there are a few bad apples in every tree and you may have just found some


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

georgiashooter said:


> I just hope we get this squared away soon so our hunting doesn't get screwed up by having so much traffic on the place.



Game Warden traffic is different from your/hunter traffic?[/QUOTE]


A Game Warden or a Game Warden's vehicle scares of game just as much as any other person and/or there vehice....


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

Eddy M. said:


> this I know is true When I was living in Mississippi and hunting in Columbus, Miss. on land around the Tenn-Tom Waterway, there was at least one " wildlife officer " and I think two that were caught (FINALLY ) after many complaints/reports --taking "clients" out at night and shooting BIG bucks along the river during all the corp of engineering construction projects for the Tenn.-Tombigbee waterway dams--- my point is there are a few bad apples in every tree and you may have just found some




That's my point as well... I always expect the worst and hope for the best... I tend to trust people too much and it's gotten me screwed in the past..... If they are doing no harm, than they have my respect!


----------



## JoeyWommack (Oct 11, 2007)

They are supposedly coming regularly in uniform to hunt.  



tweaked said:


> But I know how they operate in FL



I have many many friends who work for the FWC.  I have never met one that didn't respect others.  Your ridiculous generalizing of very good people is making your thread even less believeable.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Oct 11, 2007)

Why hasnt this thread been deleted yet? They can be there just chill out. There is a Big solution...... Call the DNR


----------



## LJay (Oct 11, 2007)

Good Grief!!!!


----------



## bucktrucker (Oct 11, 2007)

200 yrds and out of sight!!! Don't get caught hunting a trail leading to or from a feeder even if its 300 yrds they can and will get you for hunting over bait !!!! I have seen this first hand. I sure hope that this is a big misunderstanding for ya'll wish you the best


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Oct 11, 2007)

Leave the warden a note with a brief message and contact info on the camera....


----------



## Hammack (Oct 11, 2007)

Emmett, I actually talked to to Georgia GW's today. They both live near me.  The law states that that a feeder can be 200yds and out of line of site.  They both agreed they would have no case trying to hold someone for baiting even if a trial was in view that lead to the feeder.  There is supposedly no stipulations as far as trails etc...   As long as the feeder is 200yds, and out of site you are legal.    However I hate to even say this, but something here seems amiss.  Maybe I am overlooking something, but why the hesitation in contacting DNR?  I agree as stated above.  They way you are generalizing about DNR officers doesn;t really help your case.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2007)

Did you get a picture of their faces, did you get un-doubtly a pic of the state truck that shows there no doubt its the DNR, like the seal on the dor or the writing on the front. If I was w/ DNR and I was to do something stupid like that(open camera,get my pic taken) you would be minus a game cam or two. I am sure they would be bright enough to get rid of any evidence if they were doing something illegal. My thanks goes out to the wardens and wish they were more of em.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2007)

Lets see the pictures


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hammack said:


> However I hate to even say this, but something here seems amiss.  Maybe I am overlooking something, but why the hesitation in contacting DNR?  I agree as stated above.  They way you are generalizing about DNR officers doesn;t really help your case.



I agree. I welcome the GW or LEOs to visit my spot any time they want.

Sue


----------



## Pineyrooter (Oct 11, 2007)

You can talk and think this into the ground. Call the man and meet. A meeting and discussion will likely be a positive for both. The better you get to know the DNR in your area the better off you'll likely be. It may just well be that you both are trying to do the right thing and you or he doesnt really know that yet.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

JoeyWommack said:


> They are supposedly coming regularly in uniform to hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> I have many many friends who work for the FWC.  I have never met one that didn't respect others.  Your ridiculous generalizing of very good people is making your thread even less believeable.




Not every officer of the law is bad, but like the normal people they are, there are "bad apples" in every bunch. If you think everyone of them are respectable, you are in denial.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

I WILL be calling them and meeting with them... when I have the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2007)

The easiest, most simple, and logical thing to do is to meet up with the warden and have a polite conversation with him about what your thoughts are.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

I understand... I intend on talking to them. I just wanted to get other people's opinions on the matter in the meantime.

I thought maybe other people here on the forums had similar issues/experiences with the game commission.

Also, let me clarify some things. I am not saying that all game wardens are bad. I have a real good friend that happens to be one. I am saying that there are bad ones out there. Think about it for a minute: A. They aren't paid much! B. They have access to any piece of property, at ANY time. C. They can do what they please and who are you to say you caught them breaking the law? (it's you against them, and courts usually side with the law). There is absolutely nothing to keep them from taking any animal they want, ESPECIALLY when no one is around! 

Again, I am not trying to get anyone idiotidiotidiotidiotidiotidiot off or cause any crap. I am just simply stating facts. Deny them all you want, but this does happen.... more than most people think.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2007)

In answer to "A", what does that have to do with anything.

In answer to "B", that applies to a lot of people, myself included if a powerline runs through it. That doesn`t mean folks are gonna run roughshod over the place.

As for facts, you need proof before accusin` folks of what you`re accusin` them of.


----------



## trailhunter (Oct 11, 2007)

They have a tough job and have all my respect in the world.  I'm glad they are out there keeping the poachers and road hunters at bay, and to be quite honest, they are not paid nearly enough for the problems and danger that they have to put up with.  

That being said, some will switch your cameras off if there is an external switch and be on your land regardless of posted signs or the law or if season is not in (appellate court dicta noted as well as statutes that simply repeat the general police powers).  

My best suggestion would be to either contact DNR before you begin hunting and find out what the problem is or not put corn out period during season and if personal property issues and trespassing continues, see an attorney.

th


----------



## rattleandstrut78 (Oct 11, 2007)

tweaked said:


> How would they know we have feeders on there? No one knows but us, PLUS, he was coming in the property way before we bought the feeders.
> 
> The only thing I know for a fact is that he tampered with our game cam. It shows him pulling up, something moving across the lens (possibly an arm), and the door of the camera swung open and starting taking pics of the woods on to the side, then he moved it back. He was messing with it for a total of 6 minutes.


I would have to say if u have them on camera turn it in, regardless if it is the gw the camera isn't illegal so they have no reason to tamper with it even if it is overlooking a feeder.  As long as you aren't hunting over bait you are good, it says no where in the rules that u have to remove corn from an area u aren't going to hunt regardless if it is hunting season.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Oct 11, 2007)

It would be bad to get mistaken for a deer or hog being on the property and no one not knowing it....


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

Jack Flynn said:


> It would be bad to get mistaken for a deer or hog being on the property and no one not knowing it....



That's right.... That's a safety concern.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 11, 2007)

I found out the person to contact up there for my area. I will probably contact them tomorrow when I get a break. I will post what I find out!



- Thanks


----------



## LJay (Oct 12, 2007)

Good Grief, Just call them!!!!!!!


This horse is Dead!!!!!!


----------



## short stop (Oct 12, 2007)

ahhh---come on Larry 
 he dont know  why  the GW  is there on Patrol  so often    I cant imagine why   ??  

 First   he thinks  the GW  is hunting  his lease  when he isn't there   Post #1  , on the clock in a state owned vehicle --in uniform  BTW : I dont care who ya are  --thats funny right there 

 Then he has corn feeders  running during deer season ,but dont hunt near 'em .  : post  #11 

 then  theres  the coyote hunting  thing  post #37  :

 oh ya  and the camera tampering  deal :

 --- hes dont want the GW ruining  the hunt on the lease ------

 whew  did I get it all ---this thread  will live forever!!! 
  let me  kick the horse  please  thers 2 side to evry coin   and  I can only bet were seeing 1 side on this  thread


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 12, 2007)

He never did answer why he felt so confident in accusing the GW of hunting on his land....did he? I'd like for him to explain his reasoning behind that allegation.
Sue


----------



## Smokey (Oct 12, 2007)

Tweaked, this is no accusation.  I just want to point out the way all this looks.  As I read the posts, to me, it looks like someone (on your side) has been caught and you're trying to find out if the way that someone was caught is legit.  Somethings not right about this.......and it has nothing to do with the Game Warden.  If a fella was truly that concerned it seems that DNR would have been contacted immediatley.  Please dont think I'm accussing you of anything, I'm just making an observation.  Hopefully you can get this cleared up ASAP so that you can have a successeful deer season.  Good Luck.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 12, 2007)

tweaked said:


> I WILL be calling them and meeting with them... when I have the time.



you have time to keep posting, call them and see whats up. spend probably less time than monitoring this thread.  let us know what you find out.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 12, 2007)

The moral to this story is simple.  Unless you want to get thoroughly bashed, never seek the advice or council of any who use these forums.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 12, 2007)

Vernon Holt said:


> The moral to this story is simple.  Unless you want to get thoroughly bashed, never seek the advice or council of any who use these forums.


Pretty much sums it up.There are some law enforcement officers on here that bring the "thin blue line"way of thinking into threads like this and get very defensive when the actions one of their own is even remotely being questioned.There are others who are naive enough to think that just because someone wears a badge,they aren't capable of anything fishy.There are others like myself that have the upmost respect for LEO's but have encoutered a bad apple in the bunch,and are more open minded when hearing of scenarios like this.I'd be willing to bet that if the starter of this thread would devote the same amount of time he has invested posting on here to calling the local DNR office,the situation ould become much clearer without getting bashed in the process........


----------



## Daddyboy (Oct 12, 2007)

Short Stop made a good list, but it wasn't mentioned how many times/days the pictures (or knowledge) of the GW had been taken & over what period. If you got time to hunt coyotes and check your film/memory card you got time to check with the DNR. Personally, ifin one was to show up on my camera I'd be on the phone fer the sun set to find out whats up. But that's just cause I don't want not problems or getting caught in the middle of something I wasn't aware of. Ignorance isn't gonna work even if it's a fact.
Hope to be hearing the up and up on this story by the end of this here day of our Lord Oct 12th, 2007.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 12, 2007)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> you have time to keep posting, call them and see whats up. spend probably less time than monitoring this thread.  let us know what you find out.




That is true, Sir. 
Sue


----------



## kevina (Oct 12, 2007)

*Take The Feeders Down,*

AND SEE IF THE GW VISITS QUIT. iF THEY KNOW THE FEEDERS ARE THERE, THEY ARE MOST LIKELY CHECKING TO SEE IF THEY ARE BEING HUNTED OVER.


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 12, 2007)

Invite them to hunt with you, they could probably teach you a few things about your land.  Also, these guys put there life on the line everyday, they know that every person they approach is locked and loaded.  It would also keep poachers off your land for sure!  I have been hunting the same piece of land in Coweta co. for over 10yrs, and have never seen a gw.  If I did I would tell him he could hunt all he wanted.  I bet it would cut down on tresspassers sneeking in to fish my pond.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 12, 2007)

Have you spoken with them yet?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 12, 2007)

Lets see trail cam pics!!!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 12, 2007)

I've never had problems with gamewardens..


----------



## tom ga hunter (Oct 12, 2007)

We are happy to see the game warden, we invite them to our opening day dinner, allow them to hunt on our land. They have given tickets to 2 of our members for not wearing ther orange in tree stands(that's the law) & arrested 2 poachers who were coming on to our land from the river. Our club rules say all game laws muct be obeyed so we have nothing to hide.


----------



## gpcan1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Some neighbors of leasees from Florida don't take too kindly to the Fla folks coming to Georgia and paying high prices for leases that have previously been held by local folks at lower prices.  You may have some of these that aren't exactly happy to have you in the neighborhood and they could have told the gw bad things about you that are not true!


----------



## georgiashooter (Oct 12, 2007)

What did they say?  I know they were open today.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 12, 2007)

SouthGAHunter said:


> Have you spoken with them yet?



We're all ears and eyes.....
Sue


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Since this discussion goes back to 2007, and has been updated
as of today, I will relate a series of events that date back quite
a few years....
I have always hunted the ONF around and between Eatonton,
and Monticello....We always ate at local greasy spoons, and very
often, again VERY OFTEN, we would be in local Waffle House
for 4:00AM breakfast , or other fast food places for lunch, 
and have GWs come in and anyone who had
camo on they would ask for ID and hunting license....Not just us,
but ANYONE who had camo on.....
Early on we would question this action, only to find the GW
sitting in the parking lot, and who proceeded to follow us to out
hunting area, and likely to come walking into the woods after
daylight doing a "license check"....
When we had legally tagged deer, they would want to search our
vehicles, or see where we killed the deer, and wanted to see the
gut pile....Seemed a bit unreasonable, but we learned to deal
with it....


----------



## BirdDawg (Oct 13, 2007)

tweaked said:


> The owner of this property has cattle on it and he lives near there. There are also neighbors, and other family members of the owner that live on, or near the property. They keep a close eye on the property. ..........



There's your answer right there. Either someone is mad that you are getting to hunt the property or the GW is close with the family and has been asked to watch you Florida folks like a hawk.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 14, 2007)

SouthGAHunter said:


> Have you spoken with them yet?




Checking in for an answer you got from the GWs.....
Sue


----------



## j_seph (Oct 14, 2007)

*Hmmmmm*


----------



## T_LAND (Oct 14, 2007)

*WARDENS ????????*



tweaked said:


> I'm not going to say what county. I don't want to atract more attention.....
> 
> I hope they wouldn't hunt a lease like that. But I know how they operate in FL, and I don't put anything past these wardens.
> 
> I just thought it was weird how they would be going in there so much before we even had feeders up. In fact, they were coming in regularly before it was even leased to us (and the land owners don't even hunt the place).



SOMEONE JUST MIGHT BE GROWING THE " WILD WEED " 
OR OTHER ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES THERE ...... YOU NEVER KNOW ..... JMO


----------



## huntfish (Oct 14, 2007)

REading the thread for the first time and glad you are calling DNR.   Concerning the multiple visits, opening camera, LEO knowing his picture was more than likely taken.......

Either someone has reported illegal activity on the property or poaching has been reported (could be anybody).   I'm assuming that the camera was open so he could see the photos and maybe collect some evidence.   While reviewing the photos, he would have noticed pictures of himself.  Maybe he's just letting you know who did it so you wouldn't worry.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 14, 2007)

gpcan1 said:


> Some neighbors of leasees from Florida don't take too kindly to the Fla folks coming to Georgia and paying high prices for leases that have previously been held by local folks at lower prices.  You may have some of these that aren't exactly happy to have you in the neighborhood and they could have told the gw bad things about you that are not true!




Yea, I've noticed that... Seems they would be a little nicer since we aren't ugly when they want somewhere to fish.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been out of town since Friday, that's why I've been quiet on the forums... I am suppose to meet with the warden for that area next week.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 14, 2007)

tweaked said:


> I've been out of town since Friday, that's why I've been quiet on the forums... I am suppose to meet with the warden for that area next week.



We'll be here, ready to read the answers...
Sue


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> We'll be here, ready to read the answers...
> Sue



I wouldn't get your hopes up.... I'm sure the outcome will be one of the following:

1.) We had a tip that there were some illegal activities happening in the area and want to keep an eye on the place.

2.) You have active feeders on the property so we wanted to monitor them to make sure you weren't hunting under them.

3.) Maybe both #1 and #2.

That will more than likely be what I am told. I'm not expecting much.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 15, 2007)

Vernon Holt said:


> The moral to this story is simple.  Unless you want to get thoroughly bashed, never seek the advice or council of any who use these forums.




So true.  Too many opinions...all over the board.


----------



## polaris30144 (Oct 15, 2007)

*


7Mag Hunter said:



			Since this discussion goes back to 2007, and has been updated
		
Click to expand...

*


7Mag Hunter said:


> as of today, I will relate a series of events that date back quite
> a few years....
> I have always hunted the ONF around and between Eatonton,
> and Monticello....We always ate at local greasy spoons, and very
> ...



What? What year do you think it is?


----------



## potsticker (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe they are growing dope on your property, and fertilizing it with old corn.If one was on my property that much i would have ran into them long before now. I once caught the owner of our lease night hunting. We had to drive by his house to exit the property. One sunday night a couple of us went to eat supper, closed the gate and when we returned, we saw lights and herd shote from some fields below camp we drove up without lights and caught the owner with 2 does(not doe days), a big old 1,000,000.00 candle spotlight. They thought everyone had gone home for the week.


----------



## CAL (Oct 15, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> We'll be here, ready to read the answers...
> Sue



Yep,me too!Never have had anything but good experiences with the local wardens.Always bend over back wards to help any way they can.

My understanding from the local wardens is a formal complaint can be filed and the warden will lose his or her job but if the complaint is a bogus the complainer will be prosecuted for such as well.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 15, 2007)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Lets see trail cam pics!!!!!



pics


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 15, 2007)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> pics



Where r the PICS!!!


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

I wont be posting any pics... Not going to do anything that may give off my location. For all I know the wardens that were on my property are monitoring these forums. Who knows, maybe they are!!??!!. All I need is to have the wardens in that area thinking im accusing them of something... I'm sure they would leave me alone then, dontcha think?

For the record, I didn't accuse these wardens of hunting on the property. A possibility, Yes (anything is possible). I just wanted to see what possibilities you all could come up with....


----------



## j_seph (Oct 15, 2007)

*Looks to me like you are accusing*

Does anyone else have a problem with Game Wardens constantly coming into their hunting leases? We recently captured game wardens on our deer cams that we have setup throughout one of our properties. They have also been tampering with our cameras. This kind of sucks because *I know they are hunting our land when we are not around*, and it seems like there is nothing we can do about it. Anyone have suggestions?
This is from your very first post


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 15, 2007)

j_seph said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with Game Wardens constantly coming into their hunting leases? We recently captured game wardens on our deer cams that we have setup throughout one of our properties. They have also been tampering with our cameras. This kind of sucks because *I know they are hunting our land when we are not around*, and it seems like there is nothing we can do about it. Anyone have suggestions?
> This is from your very first post



Gotta agree

You better hurry up and pull all those plants up !


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

K .... now try.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

Funny thing is... I found out over the weekend that someone did grow Marijuana there one time. They found only a handful of plants and it was about 8 years ago.... Guess it makes sense to check the property twice per week for 8 years after finding that much huh?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 15, 2007)

tweaked said:


> Funny thing is... I found out over the weekend that someone did grow Marijuana there one time. They found only a handful of plants and it was about 8 years ago.... Guess it makes sense to check the property twice per week for 8 years after finding that much huh?



Just call them.  It will take you 5 minutes. Then it will be settled.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

I already did... I stated that I would be meeting with them next week.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 15, 2007)

j_seph said:


> properties. They have also been tampering with our cameras. This kind of sucks because *I know they are hunting our land when we are not around*, and it seems like there is nothing we can do about it. This is from your very first post




Thanks, Jseph! I noticed that the first post had been edited today. Tweaked, if these statements aren't accusing the GWs of something, I don't know what isn't!

If you want to backpedal and say something like maybe I was hasty to say that, that would be more credible than just editing your original post. (I've had to do it recently, and I survived...barely...but survived anyway.)

Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 15, 2007)

tweaked said:


> I already did... I stated that I would be meeting with them next week.



When are you meeting them? Got an appointment set up, or just drop by kind of thing?
Sue


----------



## polaris30144 (Oct 15, 2007)

......this story stinks more everyday. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck and looks like a duck........ Now the original poster has taken to lying to try and make his point.....I sometimes wondered why so many are down on Floridians, this guy answered my question. If I were from Florida, I would be irate that a person like this could potentially affect how I might be received as a nonresident  hunter. I know that the vast majority of Floridians hunting here are probably fine people, it only takes a few outspoken representatives  to taint the reputation of the whole bunch though.


----------



## grim (Oct 15, 2007)

I am personally enjoying the irony of some posters making accusations without know the whole story accusing the thread starter of the same thing.


----------



## hevishot (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree grim...too funny


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2007)

Die thread, die!


----------



## Just BB (Oct 15, 2007)

elfiii said:


> Die thread, die!



Is it just me or is this taking way too long?


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> ......this story stinks more everyday. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck and looks like a duck........ Now the original poster has taken to lying to try and make his point.....I sometimes wondered why so many are down on Floridians, this guy answered my question. If I were from Florida, I would be irate that a person like this could potentially affect how I might be received as a nonresident  hunter. I know that the vast majority of Floridians hunting here are probably fine people, it only takes a few outspoken representatives  to taint the reputation of the whole bunch though.




Good thing we aren't allowed to use dirty words on here, or I could think of a couple to tell you right about now.... Yea, the first day I was accusing them of hunting on my property. Then after reading others comments I thought maybe there could be another logical reason behind it. Rest assured, there is nothing wrong with this Floridian. I am serious about hunting and I simply DO NOT WANT ANYONE to ruin it for me (this includes poachers, neighbors, OR the LAW). You do not kill trophys by having people run through your land every chance they get, and everytime you aren't around to patrol it your self. I have killed plenty of big deer in south FL, and I plan on doing the same thing Georgia.

About the whole "georgia people not liking floridians" thing... that is pure crap. If you don't like me, I don't care. I haven't done anything to you, nor any other person there. You say we come up there and pay high prices for leases and take them away from the locals. Either pay more money, or shutup about it because the price would be the same either way. The people here in Florida don't usually complain when other southerners visit the state (can't say the same for yanks though).


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

hevishot said:


> I agree grim...too funny



It's funny to me as well... I like seeing people get fired up over something like this....


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

Just BB said:


> Is it just me or is this taking way too long?





Your not helping by replying....


----------



## CAL (Oct 15, 2007)

Lets keep it nice guys or not post it!No need for name calling or insults.......ever!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 15, 2007)

ive had a warden plant corn on me. long story short he lost his job since several have accused him of it, and he finally got what was comin to him.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 15, 2007)

Seems to me that people are people, Good'un and Bad'uns

Good GWs, Good Florida Hunters, Good Georgians, all way outnumber the bad ones.  So each of us should resolve our problem with each other on a more one on one basis verses making broad statements about the other.

Tweaked, I am sure feel he has a legitimate complaint, but it is with DNR, not Woody's members.  Tweaked also should not ask for advice on this forum if he thinks everyone is going fall in line.

As for this one he could have just as easy clicked up DNR and complained as logging on to Woody's and with the first reply he could have let it go.

Now we have fell back into this name calling between Out of Staters and In Staters.  Mostly by the In Staters doing the honors.  

As it seems everyone agrees that Tweaked should contact DNR.  

Tweaked click here:  http://www.gadnr.org/


----------



## CAL (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent post jimbo!


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

jimbo4116 said:


> Seems to me that people are people, Good'un and Bad'uns
> 
> Good GWs, Good Florida Hunters, Good Georgians, all way outnumber the bad ones.  So each of us should resolve our problem with each other on a more one on one basis verses making broad statements about the other.
> 
> ...




You said it... That's a good, honest post! I honestly didn't think it would turn out to be a big thread. I knew I would get a broad range of answers/suggestions/comments, etc... Just didn't think it would be this many. It did get a bit off topic pretty quick... Maybe it's my fault, but I don't tend to tolerate ignorance. The whole "out of stater" crap is ridiculous as most of us know, but some people haven't grown up yet... Thank you for the post!


----------



## Full Pull (Oct 15, 2007)

I know every one is diffrent but if it was me and I was paying for a Lease and if I thought something was Wrong I would Make time and get every thing on track .
but like I said every one is diffrent. 
Good Luck.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 15, 2007)

polaris30144 said:


> ......this story stinks more everyday. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck and looks like a duck........ Now the original poster has taken to lying to try and make his point.....I sometimes wondered why so many are down on Floridians, this guy answered my question. If I were from Florida, I would be irate that a person like this could potentially affect how I might be received as a nonresident  hunter. I know that the vast majority of Floridians hunting here are probably fine people, it only takes a few outspoken representatives  to taint the reputation of the whole bunch though.



Yeah it's about as bad as somebody trying to post the entire Interstate Wildlife Violators Compact list. Could give all of GA a bad rap. 
I don't care what state you are from. If you're an American you're alright with me.


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 15, 2007)

I just got through reading this entire thread.. unbelieveable how this guy asked a Q and it turn into this. it seems that alot of people on this forum get thier jollies from replying to threads and totally being a jerk, IMO to make themselves seem like they know what they are talking about or sound cute for your little "forum clicks". ..half of the people on here  are full of crap... probable have been in the woods less than my 9 yr old daughter.... Anyway, you guys try being more helpful and open minded, some of you quit showing off, quit being the amen corner for the other jerks, and youd make the forum a little more pleasant . might find that there'd be more Qs asked if they werent afraid of being bashed and made fun of or told they suck cause their from FL or some other state......


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 15, 2007)

GROW UP


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 15, 2007)

If the GW set up something to meet you next week evidently he has found something and would want you or land owner to do something about it?!   I would think he/she would tell you over the phone if something minor was going on.  my neighbors had a run in with GW about 2 years ago, and I got wind of him coming onto our property and looking around a couple times. All this was before opening day of gun season.  Well I didn't want him walking up on me and messing up my hunt, so I called him up, andtold him that I owned the property he was looking around on, and I assured him that nothing was illegal was going on. I asked him to meet me one day and was going to walk the entire property with him, so he wouldnt have to worry about me.   He told me, If I wasn't doing anything wrong, then I wouldn't have to worry about him!  Told him sounds good, and He never came and checked me.  Too bad he's not over our area anymore, he was good one around here!  He actually gave me his home phone, pager, and cell, and if I ever needed him just give him a call.   I would think positive about this situation!!  He's just there to help, and could be a good friend in the long run!   Hope everything works out!!

Sorry for the long post........


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 15, 2007)

madrabbit said:


> If the GW set up something to meet you next week evidently he has found something and would want you or land owner to do something about it?!   I would think he/she would tell you over the phone if something minor was going on.  my neighbors had a run in with GW about 2 years ago, and I got wind of him coming onto our property and looking around a couple times. All this was before opening day of gun season.  Well I didn't want him walking up on me and messing up my hunt, so I called him up, andtold him that I owned the property he was looking around on, and I assured him that nothing was illegal was going on. I asked him to meet me one day and was going to walk the entire property with him, so he wouldnt have to worry about me.   He told me, If I wasn't doing anything wrong, then I wouldn't have to worry about him!  Told him sounds good, and He never came and checked me.  Too bad he's not over our area anymore, he was good one around here!  He actually gave me his home phone, pager, and cell, and if I ever needed him just give him a call.   I would think positive about this situation!!  He's just there to help, and could be a good friend in the long run!   Hope everything works out!!
> 
> Sorry for the long post........



now see that, this guy gave a legit reply which the originator of the post will appreciate and respect, thus making him feel like he is welcome on this forum.....


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

GaSongdog said:


> I just got through reading this entire thread.. unbelieveable how this guy asked a Q and it turn into this. it seems that alot of people on this forum get thier jollies from replying to threads and totally being a jerk, IMO to make themselves seem like they know what they are talking about or sound cute for your little "forum clicks". ..half of the people on here  are full of crap... probable have been in the woods less than my 9 yr old daughter.... Anyway, you guys try being more helpful and open minded, some of you quit showing off, quit being the amen corner for the other jerks, and youd make the forum a little more pleasant . might find that there'd be more Qs asked if they werent afraid of being bashed and made fun of or told they suck cause their from FL or some other state......




Well well.... glad to see there are some good ole boys around  ... Thought I might have been all alone for a while there.

Thanks!


----------



## field (Oct 15, 2007)

*The whole FLA boy thing don't hold weight!*

I called about a legit lease(on this website) that was in Harris County, was all the things I should have been on the phone, still waiting for a call back from the guy (ATL), seems he had to call a guy in FLA(3 MONTHS AGO), to see if I could join, cuase I live in the county, I guess my dead presidents ain't green($2000.00)! SSSOOOOOO! the worn out I'm from Florida and innocent stuff don't fly!!!! (It's been posted way TTTTTTTTTOOOOOOO much!) by the way I pay taxes in a county I don't lease In!


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

field said:


> I called about a legit lease(on this website) that was in Harris County, was all the things I should have been on the phone, still waiting for a call back from the guy (ATL), seems he had to call a guy in FLA(3 MONTHS AGO), to see if I could join, cuase I live in the county, I guess my dead presidents ain't green($2000.00)! SSSOOOOOO! the worn out I'm from Florida and innocent stuff don't fly!!!! (It's been posted way TTTTTTTTTOOOOOOO much!) by the way I pay taxes in a county I don't lease In!



Just what the heck are you talking about??? "im from florida and innocent??" What's that suppose to mean? At the end of the day it's not about where we are from...  I'm not here to claim a state, im here to hunt, unlike you, obviously. I come to Georgia for a new place to hunt. I have plenty of places to hunt in FL if I want to. And to be honest with you, I've probably killed larger racks in South FL than you have in GA. It's hunting man, it's a sport, and we do it for fun (or at least I do). So quit acting like that.... this is all off-topic once again.....


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 15, 2007)

field said:


> I called about a legit lease(on this website) that was in Harris County, was all the things I should have been on the phone, still waiting for a call back from the guy (ATL), seems he had to call a guy in FLA(3 MONTHS AGO), to see if I could join, cuase I live in the county, I guess my dead presidents ain't green($2000.00)! SSSOOOOOO! the worn out I'm from Florida and innocent stuff don't fly!!!! (It's been posted way TTTTTTTTTOOOOOOO much!) by the way I pay taxes in a county I don't lease In!



what?????? way pay harris county waiting for cause you got dead presidents from FL dont stuff......aint got nothing to do with people on this forum treating this guy like crap for asking a Q....... I pay taxes in Musscogee but hunt in Harris....so freakin what, most people dont hunt in the county they live in, the big majority as a matter of a fact....


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 15, 2007)

matter of a fact if your saying your lease is not in harris then I assume you are invadeing some other tax payers county.....shame on you.....some poor sap is having to hunt another county other than his own because of you........


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## JoeyWommack (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this thread a joke?   A really dumb joke that I just don't get?


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

JoeyWommack said:


> Is this thread a joke?   A really dumb joke that I just don't get?



Yea, it's a 5 page joke.... I did it for laughs


----------



## field (Oct 15, 2007)

*Gasongdog/tweaked*

I was trying to let you know, how people that live in the state feel and share my personal experiences, it was not a personal attack on you! AS FOR THE GAME WARDEN HUNTING YOUR PROPERTY, let's see the pics, I don't believe you! I really would appreciate the retard comment to go the other way, my good friend has a brother who deals with this daily, and that is an insult! I would appreciate you using a little class In your reply.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

field said:


> I was trying to let you know, how people that live in the state feel and share my personal experiences, it was not a personal attack on you! AS FOR THE GAME WARDEN HUNTING YOUR PROPERTY, let's see the pics, I don't believe you! I really would appreciate the retard comment to go the other way, my good friend has a brother who deals with this daily, and that is an insult! I would appreciate you using a little class In your reply.



I changed what I said...


As far as the pictures go, I already said I would not be posting any pictures. Like everyone has said, game wardens read these forums and I don't want my location connected to me on these forums. It's not going to happen. If the game warden was doing something wrong, he would be all over me every second that im hunting. If he isn't doing anything wrong, then I may be offending him.... I'll post pics after we meet and get everything settled next week.


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 15, 2007)

redlevel said:


> So the guy from Florida is OK, but the one from Opelika is a foreigner?



uh, i think, if im not as confused as you, that I was being sarcastic.....go....back ....and... slowly... read...the....posts ...again...and ....see....if...you...can .... put ..... it ...into ....text


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

Good-night fellas... This Floridian is going to bed!

To be continued (tomorrow)...


----------



## redlevel (Oct 15, 2007)

GaSongdog said:


> uh, i think, if im not as confused as you, that I was being sarcastic.....go....back ....and... slowly... read...the....posts ...again...and ....see....if...you...can .... put ..... it ...into ....text



OK.  It's late, and I just missed it.  Sorry.  I do find it very hard to read posts that are poorly worded, use no capitalization, contain very few complete sentences,  and whose writers obviously don't have access to a spell-checker.


----------



## short stop (Oct 15, 2007)

tweaked said:


> Yea, it's a 5 page joke.... I did it for laughs



 about the only post I believe   on this entire thread --------   -dead horse over 4000   hits


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

redlevel said:


> OK.  It's late, and I just missed it.  Sorry.  I do find it very hard to read posts that are poorly worded, use no capitalization, contain very few complete sentences,  and whose writers obviously don't have access to a spell-checker.



Well, this is the Internet, not a book. people tend to type using little or no puncuation and capitalization. they also shorten words and spell them differently. it's a computer kinda thing ya know.... to let you in on a little secret behind all that, IT MAKES IT EASIER AND SHORTER AND IF YOU CANT UNDERSTAND IT, THATS YOUR PROBLEM.


----------



## tweaked (Oct 15, 2007)

short stop said:


> about the only post I believe   on this entire thread --------   -dead horse over 4000   hits



You're more than welcome to start your own thread, or read someone elses.


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 16, 2007)

redlevel said:


> OK.  It's late, and I just missed it.  Sorry.  I do find it very hard to read posts that are poorly worded, use no capitalization, contain very few complete sentences,  and whose writers obviously don't have access to a spell-checker.



Well redlevel, I supppose that if we were being graded on this forum then we would try a little harder to make all the punctuation, spelling, complete sentences, verbs, nouns, ect to your expectations. But this is _kinda_ like _chatten_ so most of us dont really care. If _youd_ tried a _lil_ harder with your reading comprehension we _wouldntve_ had to waste our typing and word _skillz_ answering your stupid post......go to bed, you got _kidz_ to teach.......


----------



## tweaked (Oct 16, 2007)

CAL (or any other moderator on here)... If you can, you can go ahead and lock this thread. It isn't what I intended it to be anymore. I have all the information I need. I have another thread in mind for tomorrow that should turn out just as good, if not better than this one


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 16, 2007)

I fixed expectations in my previous post........sorry for the spelling error and any inconvience it is caused anyone


----------



## GaSongdog (Oct 16, 2007)

tweaked said:


> CAL (or any other moderator on here)... If you can, you can go ahead and lock this thread. It isn't what I intended it to be anymore. I have all the information I need. I have another thread in mind for tomorrow that should turn out just as good, if not better than this one



 cant wait....sorry. I can not wait to see the new thread....dont want somebody not bein able to read the post cause of the capitalization and incomplete sentence.......


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 16, 2007)

tweaked said:


> If the game warden was doing something wrong, he would be all over me every second that im hunting. If he isn't doing anything wrong, then I may be offending him.... I'll post pics after we meet and get everything settled next week.



tweaked! hey, tweaked!

Wake up, buddy! 

Never mind, you can read this in the AM.

I really hope that everything is a misunderstanding, mis-communication, etc., and can be worked out so that you get to enjoy your lease. 

Thank you for editing your original post in which you accused the GW of hunting. That was one of the things that got my (and others') attention, because you could not provide any proof.

Hope things work out for you.

And I don't care if you're from Florida, AL, GA, Mars, or Venus...We're all Woodyites. 

Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 16, 2007)

tweaked said:


> CAL (or any other moderator on here)... It isn't what I intended it to be anymore.QUOTE]
> 
> Tweaked,
> You are correct about that! There are a wide variety of topics covered in this thread, like streams coming off the Chattahoochee River...
> Sue


----------



## field (Oct 16, 2007)

*Tweaked*

I hope you prove me wrong, I hope your argument is legit and someone has to find a new job! Your situation will be a rarity for the GW's in GA! Obviously you have pics to back it up! I'll be Looking for them, and you can look for my swift reply, for doubting ya! Either way we want the truth backed with pics! PM me if you want to keep it on the DL,and I will make a public apology for doubting ya!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gentlemen - 

This thread is getting a bit heated.  Let's all take a deep breath & enjoy the outdoors!



CAL said:


> Lets keep it nice guys or not post it!No need for name calling or insults.......ever!


----------



## tweaked (Oct 16, 2007)

field said:


> I hope you prove me wrong, I hope your argument is legit and someone has to find a new job! Your situation will be a rarity for the GW's in GA! Obviously you have pics to back it up! I'll be Looking for them, and you can look for my swift reply, for doubting ya! Either way we want the truth backed with pics! PM me if you want to keep it on the DL,and I will make a public apology for doubting ya!



I never said I had pictures proving the game warden was hunting. I said I have pictures of them on my camera (big difference). I don't know what they are doing, I just know they are there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 16, 2007)

enough


----------



## LJay (Oct 16, 2007)

Me too, ENOUGH!


----------

